
Internet Advertising Bureau head comments on adblocking - jimbobob
http://www.iab.com/news/rothenberg-says-ad-blocking-is-a-war-against-diversity-and-freedom-of-expression/
======
bediger4000
Quote: _In all advanced societies around the world, advertising has been a
central contributor to assuring such freedom and diversity of expression and
economic action._

Ha ha ha ha ha! I almost wet myself. In what parallel universe has advertising
been anything other than a homogenizing censor of unpleasant viewpoints? And
sometimes a mechanism of censorship and control - I'm thinking here of the
newspaper stories that got spiked because they might offend a big advertiser.

What a pompous, self-deluded fool.

